# Golden bee with rili traits



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Check out this golden bee I have. It has a white head and tail but clear yellow body. I like him the most out of all my shrimps


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

That is one cool looking shrimp, you'll have to keep us posted if it breeds and the trait shines through


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice looking shrimp thin


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking bee, I think you may have a few planaria in your tank.... I have some stuff to get rid of it if you want abit lemme know!


----------

